# 3913 Lady Smith



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

This is my first post, other than the intro forum.

I recently acquired a 3913 Lady Smith.

It's a 3rd Gen S&W compact model with a DA/SA action.

Just getting into Smith semi-autos -- this is my first.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't seen too many of them around lately on the used gun market? Maybe it's because people are not getting rid of them? They were once popular amongst law enforcement. Too bad S&W doesn't make them anymore. I've got four of them, mostly as collector's items. Not that there's anything wrong with them, from what I understand is that parts and magazines for them are becoming scarce? I've been looking all over for extra 6 round mags and another set of grips for my CS45 but to no avail. My 3913, 669 and 469 came with extra mags so I didn't have to look for those. I'd love to find an ASP version.



> The ASP was a custom made handgun designed and built by Paris Theodore, owner of Seventrees, Ltd. a custom gun leather shop in New York City from the early 1970s to 1987. The ASP was based on the Smith & Wesson Model 39 pistol. The ASP featured clear Lexan grips allowing the shooter to see how much ammunition is left, a rounded hammer, hooked triggerguard and no front sight. The ASP was responsible for later innovations made in the development of concealable handguns.[2]--wikiepedia


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd like to find a 3914 NL which is the same gun in blue without the Lady Smith logo on the slide.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

sudo said:


> I'd like to find a 3914 NL which is the same gun in blue *without the Lady Smith* logo on the slide.
> 
> Just scored, on another forum, a custom IWB holster made for the 3913 LS someone no longer needed.


Depending on how deep the roll markings are you could always have the flats of the slide milled to get rid of that. If they are not too deep or are laser etched you could always polish them out. I polished the flats of my stainless steel slides for aesthetics. The markings on the slide of my CS45 were laser etched and crooked so I just hand sanded/polished them out starting with 220 wet or dry working my way up to 2000 for a mirror like finish. I suggested milling if those are roll markings are deep, as you might be hand sanding your ass off trying to get those out.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

desertman said:


> Depending on how deep the roll markings are you could always have the flats of the slide milled to get rid of that. If they are not too deep or are laser etched you could always polish them out. I polished the flats of my stainless steel slides for aesthetics. The markings on the slide of my CS45 were laser etched and crooked so I just hand sanded/polished them out starting with 220 wet or dry working my way up to 2000 for a mirror like finish. I suggested milling if those are roll markings are deep, as you might be hand sanding your ass off trying to get those out.


It doesn't bother me. I'd buy a 3914 LS if one came up. But the 3914 NL is rarer and more in demand, so I'd lean towards it if I had a choice.

Maybe they will never have a collector value, but polishing the logo off would reduce it.

I may try carrying it when the holster gets here.

Sudo


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

sudo said:


> This is my first post, other than the intro forum.
> 
> I recently acquired a 3913 Lady Smith.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase. You got a nice compact pistol that's good for discreet carry. Now go out and get magazines!!

Clerk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And training.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

desertman said:


> I haven't seen too many of them around lately on the used gun market? Maybe it's because people are not getting rid of them? They were once popular amongst law enforcement. Too bad S&W doesn't make them anymore. I've got four of them, mostly as collector's items. Not that there's anything wrong with them, from what I understand is that parts and magazines for them are becoming scarce? I've been looking all over for extra 6 round mags and another set of grips for my CS45 but to no avail. My 3913, 669 and 469 came with extra mags so I didn't have to look for those. I'd love to find an ASP version.
> 
> View attachment 9713


Magazines (8 rounds) are easy to find for the 3913. MidwayUsa had a sale on them right after I got the gun.

My gun only came with one, and I bought 5 more.

The MidwayUsa mag came in S&W packing are are factory new, so I think they are still being made. Ebay also has tons for sale.

I have also heard the 45 cal mags are hard to find.

Another gun I'd consider if I ever see one for sale, as a CS9mm. That's sort of a shorter barrel version of my lady. Those mags may be hard to find.

Midway has a good selection of springs and other internal parts, so I also picked up a new recoil spring. Not sure I need to replace the current one though, because I think my gun was fired very little.

I took it to the range, and put a couple hundred round through it with no hiccups. I like the trigger, but need more practice. I have to master the first trigger pull which is DA. Subsequent trigger pulls are SA and shorter and lighter.

I just ordered 1000 rounds of 124 gr practice ammo, and looking forward to shooting the 3913 more.

Dave


----------



## GaryS (Oct 5, 2017)

Every 3rd Gen I buy gets a new recoil spring before it sees the range. They also get cleaned and lubricated. Recoil springs are cheap insurance against frame damage, especially on the alloy frame guns like the 3913LS. I use Lubriplate 105 on the slide and frame rails, the frame lugs, and the lugs on the barrels. 
Smith will still repair them, to the extent that they have parts. They have no frames, so it's important to minimize the risk of damage to them. Recoil springs and lubrication are important for that. 

I passed on a CS45 a few months ago, because parts are almost impossible to find.


----------



## rdnzl (Nov 25, 2017)

I own one. I've had it for years, and it's had in the neighborhood of 2000 rounds through it, with no complaints. A nice carry piece.


----------

